# "Deine Chance! 3 Bewerber - 1 Job" - Zweiradmechaniker



## RedCast (26. März 2008)

JOB GESUCHT  DEINE CHANCE!!!


TV- Produktion sucht Dich für die Sendung Deine Chance! 3 Bewerber  1 Job!

Du bist jung, dynamisch und gut ausgebildet?
Trotzdem findest Du keinen Job.

Jede Bewerbung, die Du los geschickt hast, blieb bisher erfolglos?
Das wollen wir ändern!

Wir suchen für die Sendung "Deine Chance! 3 Bewerber- 1 Job " junge Menschen, die eine Ausbildung/ Job im Bereich Zweiradmechaniker machen wollen. Der Arbeitgeber ist in Berlin.


Bewirb Dich mit einem Portrait und einem Ganzkörperbild, sowie einem kurzen Lebenslauf von Dir unter folgender Adresse:

[email protected]


Für mehr Infos zur Stelle und zur Sendung mailt mich einfach an!
Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (26. Juni 2008)

gibts schon einen ausstrahlungstermin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (27. Juni 2008)

Red Banana?


----------



## RedCast (27. Juni 2008)

Hi,
Sendung findet nicht statt, erstmal jedenfalls nicht - also auch kein Ausstrahlungstermin...


----------



## Stromberg_fan (27. Juni 2008)

Wegen Quotenmangel abgesetzt?


----------



## RedCast (27. Juni 2008)

Wohl kaum, denn wie man täglich sehen kann, läuft "Deine Chance! 3 Bewerber - 1 Job" sehr erfolgreich auf Pro7.Aber die Folge mit dem Zweiradmechaniker wird erstmal nicht gedreht...dafür spannende andere Geschichten und Jobs.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (27. Juni 2008)

Was gibt es denn spannenderes als Bikes und die Irren, die die Dinger fahren?!


----------



## RedCast (27. Juni 2008)

Hab ja nicht geschrieben, dass es nicht spannend wäre ;-)
Wenn Ihr einen coolen Laden kennt, der eine Ausbildung anbietet und das gerne über unsere Sendung machen würde - immer her mit den Kontaktdaten! Wir würdens gerne machen, aber der Arbeitgeber ist uns abgesprungen.


----------



## thaper (27. Juni 2008)

in leipzig gibtz n laden glaub ich der auch welche sucht.


----------



## K-J (28. Juni 2008)

Ein paarmal hab ich dieses Machwerk schon gesehen.

Daher frage ich mich warum denn nun ausgerechnet in `nem MTB-Forum nach möglichen Bewerbern für die Show gesucht wird.

Da wurde eigentlich nie der Eindruck erweckt, als könne man da aus quotentechnischen Gründen Bewerber gebrauchen, die auch nur irgendwie ne Ahnung haben könnten.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (28. Juni 2008)

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Heren,

ich bin der Kalle und da ich sehr gut schrauben kann und meine Mama sagt, ich soll mir entlich einen Job suchen bewerbe ich mich hiermit um die Stelle als Fahradmehaniker. Ich habe auch schon mal ein Lenkerhörnchen montert!
Mit meinen 31 habe ich schon sehr viel Erfarung in Pracktika gesammelt und meine Zeugnisse waren bisher immer gut. Da stand immer, dass ich  versucht habe den mir gegebenen "Aufgahben gerecht zu werden"._



MEINE HERREN!
ICH WILL ENDLICH WIEDER NIVEAU IN DER GLOTZE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (28. Juni 2008)

ihr sucht einen gut ausgebildeten für eine ausbildung?
bin ich der einzige, der da ein paradoxon sieht?


----------



## hefra (1. Juli 2008)

Hast du die Sendung schon mal gesehen? 

Wer Friseur werden will muss die perfekte Hochsteckfrisur, den neusten Schnitt und das Färben beherrschen. Ich frage mich immer warum man da überhaupt noch ne Ausbildung machen soll, vorallem warum die länger als 1 Jahr geht!


----------



## jasper (1. Juli 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Hast du die Sendung schon mal gesehen?


nein, ich schaue kein prekariatsfernsehen.


----------



## thaper (1. Juli 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Hast du die Sendung schon mal gesehen?
> 
> Wer Friseur werden will muss die perfekte Hochsteckfrisur, den neusten Schnitt und das Färben beherrschen. Ich frage mich immer warum man da überhaupt noch ne Ausbildung machen soll, vorallem warum die länger als 1 Jahr geht!


ich frage mich auch immer um was es da eigentlich geht... job oder ausbildung.


----------



## Stromberg_fan (1. Juli 2008)

Naja von Namen der Sendung aus gesehen.. "3 Bewerber 1 Job".
Trotzdem denk ich immer irgendwie die Sendung vermittelt Ausbildungsplätze. In naher Zukunft kann man sich auch per SMS und eine Ausbildung irgendwo Bewerben. Passt so richtig in den Zeitgeist rein.


----------



## lightmetal (1. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich aus Versehen mal Mittagspause habe und diesen Quatsch anschalten kann seh ich immer nur total überforderte Kiddies die nicht einmal ihre Schuhe allein zuschnüren können.

Von was für Ansprüchen wurde da gerade gesprochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (1. Juli 2008)

Brot und Spiele für die Massen ist das Einzige was mir zum Programm der Privatsender einfällt...


----------



## Stromberg_fan (1. Juli 2008)

öffentlich rechtlich sind kaum unterhaltsamer..


----------



## thaper (1. Juli 2008)

aber soviel gequirlte sch.eisse  wie in den sam oder taff "nachrichten dauerwiederholungs sendungen hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehn. wen interessiert es denn bitte ob paris hilton mal auffe fresse fliegt oder nicht. das hat nichts mit nachrichten oder sonst was zu tun. einfach schlecht. genauso wie alle anderen hausgemachten sendungen. 
wenn dann mal die simpsons kommen is aber alles wieder gut  . danach aber am besten ins mtb-news schaun weil bei galileo wird auch nur quark verzapft.


----------



## Stromberg_fan (1. Juli 2008)

sam und taff sind ja auch keine nachrichten-sendung sondern Boulevardmagazine. Nur zur richtigkeit, ******** senden se trotzdem, da hast recht.
Ja und Galileo geht seit ewigkeiten auch nur noch Bergab, naja mir ziemlich Gleichgültig. Das beim privat Fernsehn wenigstens noch der Vorteil dass ich nich zahlen muss für irgend quatsch der mich nicht interessiert.


----------



## thaper (1. Juli 2008)

zahlen musste sowieso, egal ob du schaust oder nicht schaust. gibt leider keinen knopf für privat-tv


----------



## simdiem (3. Juli 2008)

einfach zu geil wie ihr unseren "Anbieter" zerrissen habt. Aber man muss ja ehrlich sagen, dass alle Aussagen 100%ig zutreffen!!!


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2008)

Ja diese Sendungen sind schon ziemlich krank, egal ob sie die Versager ins Ausland begleiten, nur um zu zeigen, dass sie es dort auch nicht schaffen. Oder irgend welche anderen Profilneurotiker abbilden, die meinen sie müssten allen Menschen zeigen, was sie für arme Gestalten sind.

Reality-TV ist völlig krank und gehört eigentlich wegen vorsätzlicher  Volksverblödung verboten.

OK! besser?


----------



## Unrest (3. Juli 2008)

Streich das "potenziell"..


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (3. Juli 2008)

tja so isses halt...

...möchte hier niemandem zu nahe treten, aber da bestimmen wohl rund 8 prozent der potentiell erwerbstätigen das fernsehprogramm von irgendwelchen 80 mio...


wie wärs eigentlich mit einem thread:
*PRIVAT-TV KOTZT MICH AN!!!*


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe es gibt noch genug Menschen in Deutschland die wissen, dass das was wir im Fernsehen gezeigt bekommen nicht das wahre Leben ist... (Hoffe ich zumindest...)

Du bist Deutschland...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (3. Juli 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es gibt noch genug Menschen in Deutschland die wissen, dass das was wir im Fernsehen gezeigt bekommen nicht das wahre Leben ist... (Hoffe ich zumindest...)
> 
> Du bist Deutschland...




NEEEEEEEEEEIN!


Du hast mein Weltbild zerstört!!!
DANKE!


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2008)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEIN!
> 
> 
> Du hast mein Weltbild zerstört!!!
> DANKE!


Das musste irgendwann geschehen...


----------



## Backfisch (3. Juli 2008)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> tja so isses halt...
> 
> ...möchte hier niemandem zu nahe treten, aber da bestimmen wohl rund 8 prozent der potentiell erwerbstätigen das fernsehprogramm von irgendwelchen 80 mio...
> 
> ...



Ich glaube eher, hier regen sich 8 Leute über das bei 80 Mio Leuten beliebte Programm auf.


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Juli 2008)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit offiziell für die Sendung:

*"Eure Chance! 1 Bewerber - 3 Job's"  *

Top Mechaniker sucht qualifizierten Arbeitgeber mit gut gehenden Bikeshop/Werkstatt. Bergige Lagen bevorzugt.

Ich mein das übrigens ernst.


----------



## Priest0r (11. Juli 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ich bewerbe mich hiermit offiziell für die Sendung:
> 
> *"Eure Chance! 1 Bewerber - 3 Job's"  *
> 
> ...



wer lesen kann ist dafür klar besser geeignet.
schreiben auch.
und abschreiben sowieso.
du kannst gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar nichts davon


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Juli 2008)

Priest0r schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist dafür klar besser geeignet.
> schreiben auch.
> und abschreiben sowieso.
> du kannst gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar nichts davon



Um eine Sekretärinnenstelle habe ich mich nicht beworben.


----------



## Priest0r (11. Juli 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Um eine Sekretärinnenstelle habe ich mich nicht beworben.



ich glaube dir wahrhaftig nicht, dass du das ernst meinst.
du schaffst es ja noch nichtmal, die "stelle", um die du dich bewirbst, korrekt abzuschreiben


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Juli 2008)

Priest0r schrieb:


> du schaffst es ja noch nichtmal, die "stelle", um die du dich bewirbst, korrekt abzuschreiben



Ich bewerbe mich weder als Sekretärin, noch als Zweiradmechaniker. 

Den Unterschied zwischen Zweiradmechaniker und Mechaniker solltest du kennen, wenn du mein Berater werden willst.


----------



## lightmetal (11. Juli 2008)

Meinst du nicht ehern den Unterschied zwischen Monteur und Mechaniker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Juli 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht ehern den Unterschied zwischen Monteur und Mechaniker?



Wenn ich Monteur meine, schreibe ich Monteur. Habe ich Monteur geschrieben?

Der Beruf Monteur ist nicht immer ohne Anspruch, so wie ich es aus deinem Post  unterschwellig herauslesen zu können glaube.
Es kommt auf die Branche an.


----------



## Priest0r (11. Juli 2008)

in deinem post steht immer noch 1 bewerber 3 jobs.
wenigstens hast du da top aussichten.
wenn du der bewerber wirst


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Juli 2008)

Priest0r schrieb:


> in deinem post steht immer noch 1 bewerber 3 jobs.



Damit ist gemeint: ein Bewerber für drei Jobangebote. Eine Verballhornung des ursprünglichen Titels. Oder anders ausgedrückt, ich habe den Spieß einfach umgedreht.

Was ist daran so falsch oder unverständlich? 

Hat man als Arbeitnehmer kein Recht zu erfahren bei wem man einen Arbeitsvertrag unterschreibt? Möglicherweise wird man gezwungen zu Pfuschen? Das ist jetzt zwar rein hypothetisch und wird in der Fahrradbranche niemals vorkommen, aber wenn doch, erklär das mal einem ARGE Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Priest0r (11. Juli 2008)

wenn du noch was von dem zeug hast, schreib mir ne pm.....


----------



## gtbiker (11. Juli 2008)




----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Juli 2008)

Priest0r schrieb:


> wenn du noch was von dem zeug hast, schreib mir ne pm.....



Manchem kann man gar nichts recht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (11. Juli 2008)

lass dich doch nicht ärgern vom bösen bösen priest0r troublemaker


----------



## northshorefreak (16. September 2008)

die sendungen sin alle krebs für die augen ! wenn sowas kommt schalte ich automatisch weiter!
vllt sehen die privaten sender mal wie das volk über ihre sendungen denkt...


----------



## Caracal (17. September 2008)

northshorefreak schrieb:


> die sendungen sin alle krebs für die augen ! wenn sowas kommt schalte ich automatisch weiter!
> vllt sehen die privaten sender mal wie das volk über ihre sendungen denkt...



Solange du nicht in einem der wenigen Haushalte lebst, in dem das Fernsehverhalten, zwecks Ermittlung der Einschaltquoten, beobachtet wird, ist es ziemlich egal ob du (oder Millionen andere) weiterschaltest oder nicht.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (17. September 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Hast du die Sendung schon mal gesehen?
> 
> Wer Friseur werden will muss die perfekte Hochsteckfrisur, den neusten Schnitt und das Färben beherrschen. Ich frage mich immer warum man da überhaupt noch ne Ausbildung machen soll, vorallem warum die länger als 1 Jahr geht!




Genau so sehe ich das auch, man ist zum erlernen eines Berufs da bzw. man sucht sich einen Ausbildungsberuf um diesen zu lernen das man von Anfang  nicht alles perfekt klappt ist ja wohl selbstverständlich darum suchen die Bewerber ja auch einen Beruf.


----------



## stephdeluxe (26. September 2008)

Ich find die Jobs ansich da immer so megaschlecht. Die prügeln sich um ne Stelle als "Systemgastronom" also Burgerbrater und -verkäufer oder so ähnlich. Ernsthaft glaub ich nicht, das das der große Berufswunsch war. Und die Arbeitsbedingungen und das Entgelt in diesen Jobs ist so unterirdisch, die Arbeitgeber sollten froh sein wenn sie überhaupt wen kriegen dafür.
Aber man muss ja froh sein überhaupt ne Stelle zu haben, egal ob man davon leben kann oder nicht....


@ FlatterAugust: einige verstehen halt nich gleich, was gemeint ist.... da fällt der Groschen nur pfennigweise, aber zur Rechtschreibung: es sind 3 Jobs und nicht Job's mit Deppenapostroph, den gibts in der deutschen Sprache zu gut wie nie.


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. September 2008)

stephdeluxe schrieb:


> @ FlatterAugust: einige verstehen halt nich gleich, was gemeint ist.... da fällt der Groschen nur pfennigweise......



Das würde ich ja noch ertragen wollen.......aber....ach was, spar ich mir die Perlen einfach.



stephdeluxe schrieb:


> , aber zur Rechtschreibung: es sind 3 Jobs und nicht Job's mit Deppenapostroph, den gibts in der deutschen Sprache zu gut wie nie.



Danke, ich vergesse das immer. Schon zu lange her, Rechtschreibfehler = Rohrstock.


----------



## dawncore (2. Oktober 2008)

So, ich möchte den Thread auch mal zum Kotzen missbrauchen. Meine Grütze ist trotzalledem feinst pickiert und ernst gemeint:

Derartige Sendungen wie der Threadersteller hier produziert sind für mich menschlich unter aller Sau. 3 Junge Leute, die sich vor einer Kamera in Grund und Boden ackern als auch schämen, für eine Stelle die maximal eine Beziehung hält, für ein Gehalt, wo man sich alles an Lebensträumen abschminken kann, im Glauben, es jetzt endlich zu schaffen. Das Ganze für ein Publikum von HartzIV, Rentern, 14 jährigen Styling-Pupertärsweibern und dem anderen Rest, der sich über so einen Schrott im TV ärgert.

Und alles wiedermal nur wegen Geld. So ein Produktionsfirma sollte man den Kragen hoch ziehen, allein schon was sie moralisch da versanstalten. Gute Absatzzahlen, weil die Meisten zusehen, was für ein riesenmurks + unwürde es mittlerweile im TV gibt.


----------



## KONA_pepe (2. Oktober 2008)

dawncore schrieb:


> So, ich möchte den Thread auch mal zum Kotzen missbrauchen. Meine Grütze ist trotzalledem feinst pickiert und ernst gemeint:
> 
> Derartige Sendungen wie der Threadersteller hier produziert sind für mich menschlich unter aller Sau. 3 Junge Leute, die sich vor einer Kamera in Grund und Boden ackern als auch schämen, für eine Stelle die maximal eine Beziehung hält, für ein Gehalt, wo man sich alles an Lebensträumen abschminken kann, im Glauben, es jetzt endlich zu schaffen. Das Ganze für ein Publikum von HartzIV, Rentern, 14 jährigen Styling-Pupertärsweibern und dem anderen Rest, der sich über so einen Schrott im TV ärgert.
> 
> Und alles wiedermal nur wegen Geld. So ein Produktionsfirma sollte man den Kragen hoch ziehen, allein schon was sie moralisch da versanstalten. Gute Absatzzahlen, weil die Meisten zusehen, was für ein riesenmurks + unwürde es mittlerweile im TV gibt.




Jap.. des isses.

Wenn da wenigstens richtige Jobs vorkommen würden... Wo der Sinn darin liegt, dass angehende "Azubis" nahezu alle Tätigkeiten eines Gesellen beherrschen müssen, frage ich mich auch. Jedem seins... 
Aber so ist es nun mal. Aus den Dummen zieht man das meiste Geld und die Leute merken es garnicht, wie sie ausgenommen werden.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte mich bald als Zuhälter versuchen. Ich suche keinen Job, sondern habe Jobs zu vergeben.

Wäre das für den Threadersteller von Interesse? Ich bilde auch gerne aus. 

Vorzugsweise weiblich und angelernt.

Achja und Bezahlung ist natürlich dem Gewerbe entsprechend. Die Arbeit findet auf Mallorca statt und ein Schulabschluss ist nicht vonnöten.


----------



## XSS (3. Oktober 2008)

LoL wie geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackholez (26. November 2008)

Jep dies ist das Moderne Brot und Spiele. Such Dir drei Deppen die keine Zukunft haben und mach sie so richtig vor der ganzen Gesellschaft zum Deppen damit sie wirklich nie wieder versuchen was aus sich zu machen. 

Den Machern von solchen Sendungen wünsche ich echt nen sauberen "flotten Otto" live on Sendung natürlich. 

Das würde ich mir dann auch echt anschauen wenn sich diese Leute mal so richtig vollsch....


cu mal


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Dezember 2008)

MaxTuKey schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich bald als Zuhälter versuchen.



Diese berufliche Ausrichtung hätte ich von dir nun gerade nicht erwartet. In der Stadt des sichersten Wintergartens mit Vorhängschloss, unter dem Schutz der grössten Blechmamsell des Universums, soll genau das Gewerbe aber mehr schlecht als recht laufen.
Ich empfehle eine Umschulung zum Jubelperser.

Grüße



Blackholez schrieb:


> Den Machern von solchen Sendungen wünsche ich echt nen sauberen "flotten Otto" live on Sendung natürlich.
> 
> cu mal



Glaubst du nicht, dass es diese Macher ohne die Glotzer die sich diese gequirlte Scheize reinziehen, gar nicht gäbe?

Ich bin jedenfalls davon überzeugt, dass die Sender den "Bedarf" recht genau ermitteln bevor sie eine Sendung produzieren.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Dezember 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Diese berufliche Ausrichtung hätte ich von dir nun gerade nicht erwartet. In der Stadt des sichersten Wintergartens mit Vorhängschloss, unter dem Schutz der grössten Blechmamsell des Universums, soll genau das Gewerbe aber mehr schlecht als recht laufen.
> Ich empfehle eine Umschulung zum Jubelperser.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Servus FlatterAugust,

lange nicht mehr gesehen 

Wie du schon so schön sagtest: das Gewerbe läuft hier mir schlecht als recht. Dem Ganzen möchte ich mit großer PR Kampagne entgegen wirken. Flyer-Aktion an der Uni läuft schon. Die B-Straße braucht jüngere Kunden damit sich der Einsatz jüngerer "Verkäuferinnen" rentiert


Gruß
Kalle


----------



## foenfrisur (11. Dezember 2008)

herrlich! hier ist noch alles in ordnung! ich liebe euch!

in einem anderen forum habe ich vor vielen monaten solch ein angebot dieser agentur kritisiert und wurde gesperrt 
ging auch um diese sendung...
einfach nur asozial dieses format.


----------



## Ope (12. Dezember 2008)

Der Typ der hier den Fred erstellt hat ist nur aus diesem Grund hier Mitglied geworden, sehr warscheinlich ein Scout. Die gibts überall im Netz (verdienen übrigens nicht schlecht). Generell ist das Fernsehprogramm wirklich übel geworden. Es gibt nur noch wenig Sendungen die es lohnt zu sehen und die Freude bereiten (Zimmer frei gehört dazu ...)

Gruß Ope


----------



## FlatterAugust (12. Dezember 2008)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> .......Die B-Straße braucht jüngere Kunden damit sich der Einsatz jüngerer "Verkäuferinnen" rentiert
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Kalle



So mancher Marketingexperte, oder die die sich dafür halten, würde dich um diesen Satz beneiden.
Ich gebe aber zu bedenken, rentieren kommt ja von Rente, daher denke ich dass sich überwiegent alte Säcke vom frischem Fleisch angesprochen fühlen.



Ope schrieb:


> ..........Es gibt nur noch wenig Sendungen die es lohnt zu sehen und die Freude bereiten (Zimmer frei gehört dazu ...)
> 
> Gruß Ope



Mit seinem Talent hätte der Tollenträger selbst im Öffentlich-Langweiligen heute keine Change mehr.


----------



## Ope (12. Dezember 2008)

@ FlatterAugust ;

Warum, die Sendung mit dem "Tollenträger" läuft doch noch .....

de Ope


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. Dezember 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> @ FlatterAugust ;
> 
> Warum, die Sendung mit dem "Tollenträger" läuft doch noch .....
> 
> de Ope



Richtig, aber müsste er sich heute als noch unbekannter Künstler bei den Sendern bewerben, ständen seine Chancen eher schlecht. Passt er doch wegen fehlender Talentlosigkeit so gar nicht in das Beuteschema von Deppxx......äh Dieter B. und Co.


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. Dezember 2008)

hey kalle, ich würde dir anbieten ein deutschlandweites netzwerk aufzubauen, ich sitze hier ja o gut wie direkt im harz und die jungs aus hahnenklee zb suchen noch möglichkeiten um neue kunden anzulocken, das wäre die top möglichkeit. bin natürlich ebenfalls bereit mädels anzulernen bzw auszubilden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

